# ISO Tomato-based spread for bread



## seans_potato_business (Apr 5, 2008)

I would like to make something that I might spread on sandwiches or toast, based on strained tomatoes that I can get cheaply in small 500g boxes. What sort of stuff ought to go into it? I was inspired by one of those little taster things at the supermarket and it was thick, tomato-ey and just a little bit spicy. Preferably no exotic ingredients, 'cause I wanna keep it cheap.

Here are some ingredients I might like to work in:

Fresh parsley
Fresh chives
Paprika
Salt
Pepper
Thyme (dried)
Garlic powder
Ginger powder
Dill (dried)

&

Mashed split-peas


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 5, 2008)

You can SAFELY leave out the:

Ginger powder and Mashed split-peas 

Are you referring to a sun-dried tomato type spread?  Or a tomato paste/sauce type spread?


----------



## seans_potato_business (Apr 5, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> You can SAFELY leave out the:
> 
> Ginger powder and Mashed split-peas
> 
> Are you referring to a sun-dried tomato type spread?  Or a tomato paste/sauce type spread?



Well I don't know what was in the one I tried, but I'm going to be using strained tomatoes.. they might need to be thickened somehow (cooking off the water is fine) but I really thought mashed split peas was a good idea. I'm always looking for things to do with mashed split peas


----------



## Constance (Apr 5, 2008)

You could make a savory spread, by adding sauteed garlic, onions and peppers (sweet or hot).
You could also make a sweet spread, by adding lemon zest, sugar, cinnamon and cloves. 

Either way, they need be heated and simmered together for a while to blend the flavors.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 5, 2008)

I guess my brain just doesn't wrap around mashed split peas in a tomato-based spread 

You will have to thicken the mixture with tomato paste, or sun dried tomatoes that have been pureed.  That would give you great flavor.  Add some garlic, parsley, basil, and thin with some oil if need be.


----------



## *amy* (Apr 5, 2008)

For a tomato-based spread, you could make a compound butter i.e. sun-dried tomatoes, garlic, herb(s) and/or cheese of choice; or sun-dried tomato pesto.
For the peas - mock guacamole.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 6, 2008)

seans_potato_business said:


> ... I was inspired by one of those little taster things at the supermarket and it was thick, tomato-ey and just a little bit spicy.  ...


 
Sounds like tomato ketchup/catchup (spelling depends on where you live) to me.


----------



## Bilby (Apr 6, 2008)

seans_potato_business said:


> Well I don't know what was in the one I tried, but I'm going to be using strained tomatoes.. they might need to be thickened somehow (cooking off the water is fine) but I really thought mashed split peas was a good idea. I'm always looking for things to do with mashed split peas


I'm trying to avoid asking why they need to be mashed, but a type of dahl would be the obvious one to me.  Or mixing some form of glue in them and put your hand to making paper-mache figures, although in this case they would be mashed-split-peas instead!  Art nouveau!!!

If you didn't want to mash them, you could add them to soup, esp ham and pea soup, make a type of felafel with them, turn them into a curry with potato and other veges, or find someone with chickens to feed.

I just bought a jar of country vegetable spread, like a smooth chutney, that is tomato based, with garlic and veges (zucchini, carrot, celery, eggplant) and other non-specified herbs.

I also made a tomato jam a couple of nights ago which was very yummy hot but I am yet to try it cold.  If that grabs your fancy, I'll post the recipe.


----------



## seans_potato_business (Apr 6, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> Sounds like tomato ketchup/catchup (spelling depends on where you live) to me.



I think it was thicker and had a more coarse consistency than ketchup. Is ketchup something that goes alone on bread? In the UK, where it's more of a condiment, we call it "tomato sauce". Comes from a bottle, right?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 8, 2008)

seans_potato_business said:


> I think it was thicker and had a more coarse consistency than ketchup. Is ketchup something that goes alone on bread? In the UK, where it's more of a condiment, we call it "tomato sauce". Comes from a bottle, right?


 
Yep - same stuff - tomato ketchup/catsup in the US and tomato sauce in the UK/Australia - a condiment - usually out of a bottle. It is made from "strained" tomatoes, herbs and spices. Very similar to what you said you were looking for:



			
				seans_potato_business said:
			
		

> I would like to make something that I might spread on sandwiches or toast, based on strained tomatoes that I can get cheaply in small 500g boxes. What sort of stuff ought to go into it? I was inspired by one of those little taster things at the supermarket and it was thick, tomato-ey and just a little bit spicy. Preferably no exotic ingredients, 'cause I wanna keep it cheap.


 
The "thickness" and texture varies by brand - some are thin and watery and some are nice, thick and rich.

You can add herbs/spices to kick it up a bit if you wish. You can add onion powder, garlic powder, dried oregano , etc. to things like this:

lightly toast a slice of bread - add ketchup, sliced cheddar cheese - run back under the broiler (or even just back in the oven) until the cheese melts.

use a split English muffin to make a "mini pizza"

etc., etc., etc ....


----------

